# In Service



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is service dog Donovan zu Treuen Händen IPO1 TR2 AD with his Marine handler at a Marine ball in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago. Mike has severe PTSD and memory loss and Donovan makes it possible for him to function and actually live his life. This ball is something that Mike could never have attended before he had Donovan. Mike wanted me to share the photos because these dogs, so desperately needed, not only change lives, they save lives.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting  
That is a beautiful relationship.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Choked on that one-so many medals; what has this man been through for us? I am so glad this dog makes such a difference.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome! I know how important a service dog can be. Thank you Mike & Donovan for your service.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Many people don't understand the impact these dogs have on the mental state of military personnel. The suicide rate is ridiculously high for veterans right now, and I'm a firm believer these dogs can help.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They help tremendously mycobraracr. Mike would not be alive now if not for Donovan. 

Mike did 5 combat tours and 7 total tours in Iraq and Afghanistan. He has been injured many times. Luckily for his family, his friends and himself he stopped after his last injury.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing . I'm so glad they found each other


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonderful-I think Donovan needs dress blues too-he'd look good in them


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing  That must make you so proud to see one of your dogs doing such a great thing!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That is wonderful!!! I do believe that our dogs make such a difference in our lives. I know they just bring a peace to my soul. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonderful photo...thank you for sharing...god bless these two.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Wonderful!! What a great team!!! Way to go Donovan!!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

That is so, so great!!!

Brings a tear to my eyes!!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you Donovan for saving such a brave and courageous man! Thank you Mike for all you have done on behalf of freedom!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They are our earth angels, these wonderful dogs. 

Thing is, they don't even know it. 

Thank you for being one of the good breeders. If only they were all like you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And thank you for providing a great dog to this hero.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this Lisa. It is wonderful thing that these dogs can help give these brave men and women a chance to get their life back.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

This is great! Such a wonderful pair.


----------

